# Just had to share..



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This evening I had a bunch of friends over for dinner, we were all sitting down in my living room watching a movie and munching on our meal when I got up to feed Stark.

On the menu tonight was fish with a little yogurt, a raw egg and some left over ground beef (yummy right?), well as I set Stark's bowl down in his crate a few of my friends wandered back into the kitchen for seconds of their meal.. 

One look at Stark's dinner and my one friend RAN to the bathroom and was sick. The other was gaging and ran back into the livingroom....









They know I feed raw, but no one (except a select few) has actually seen what it is that I feed him.

Of course those who know and have seen his meal plan were totally oblivious to the "grossness" of it and started laughing so hard our sides hurt.

Oh, it was hilarious.. haha.. 

I knew that other rawdies would fine this funny so I just had to share..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my gosh! Your friends must have very weak stomachs!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Fish with yogurt, raw eggs & beef tartare. Somewhere in France there is a three Michelin star chef charging a fortune for the exact same dish.

Dottie's dinner was chicken wings marinated in salmon oil, topped with raw yogurt, seasoned with kelp powder. Dottie liked it so much she left me a nice tip


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. I know, it didn't look that gross to me.. maybe I am immune now.. lol.

I couldn't believe my one friend was sick though, that just made me laugh harder... sorry Mel!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

agreed, very weak stomachs if that made them sick. how do they make it into the kitchen when someone is making dinner??


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

It's basically uncooked meat loaf. What the big deal.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Seriously? One literally threw up? Seriously? 

I don't like handling raw meat a lot, I admit (I see extrememly gross things at work, just bugs me in my own kitchen) and don't have the patience or storage for raw....

But REALLY!? We're not talking hearts, livers, and intestines slithering around the kitchen floor!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't believe they hurled! Wow. 

Although I'm envisioning the look of disgust on my mom's face as I whip out the puppers food bags of turkey hearts, tripe and yogurt while we're up there for turkey day!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. I think it was the fish that did it to be honest, I cut it in half, threw in the ground beef (like 2 table spoons - whatever was left in the package from breakfast) and then added the yougurt.. lol.. Guess it was too much them.. Hahaha..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Next time you invite those friends over for dinner serve this:

Salmon with White Chocolate Sauce

http://www.cacaoweb.net/salmon.html


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: GSDElsa We're not talking hearts, livers, and intestines slithering around the kitchen floor!


I once bought livers for Dante (I was feeding a 1/2 1/2 kibble/raw then) and couldn't feed them due to my own gag factor while trying to cut to the right size.

Looking at raw food however has never made me gag otherwise, not even Lauri's pictures of the.....I think it was Lamb heads!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Veal Heads!!

I gotta get those pictures back up.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Probably do not want them to smell tripe...


----------

